# My R33 Skyline (in Oz)



## Phat6 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hey there, just joined this forum !! I'm from Australia and here are some pics of my R33 ... it's off the road at the moment cos I am getting some goodies for it  ...

List of what it has:

*INTERIOR*
VIPER ALARM SYSTEM
APEXi MULTI CHECKER
R33 GTR DASH CLUSTER
BLITZ TURBO TIMER
BLAZE SHIFT KNOB
BRIDE BRIX DRIVERS SIDE SEAT
ALPINE CD PLAYER AND ALPINE SPEAKERS
NISMO BOOST GAUGE
NISMO OIL PRESSURE GAUGE
NISMO VOLTS GAUGE
APEXi SAFC
NARDI STEERING WHEEL

*EXTERIOR*
BN SPORTS BODYKIT
17” SPARCO NTR-1 RIMS
YOKOHAMA 215/45/R17 FRONT AND 235/45/R17 REAR
GAB SPORTS HEIGHT AND DAMPER ADJUSTABLE SUSPENSION
NISMO CLEAR WINKERS

*ENGINE AND ASSOCIATED*
APEXI AX53HX TURBO
GREDDY INTERCOOLER KIT
INFINITI THROTTLE BODY
NISMO INJECTORS
APEXI POWER FC AND HAND CONTROLLER
GREDDY PLENUM
APEXI STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST MANIFOLD
RS*R 3 INCH EXHAUST SYSTEM (FRONT PIPE BACK)
HYBRID INTERCOOLER KIT
BOSCH 040 FUEL PUMP
TURBOSMART TYPE II (VEE PORT) BLOW OFF VALVE
TURBOSMART SINGLE STAGE BOOST CONTROLLER
HKS 256 CAMSHAFTS
TANABEE FRONT STRUT BRACE
NISSAN REAR STRUT BRACE
OS GIEKEN TWIN PLATE CLUTCH
CUSCO MASTER CYLINDER BRACE

That's about it ... 

edit: I'd post pics if I could, why can't I post any ???


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

put them on a a web site then IMG]http://yourpics.com[/IMG
with [before and after the 1st and last IMG]


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Use www.photobucket.com sign up there and you can hold up to like 60 MB of pics fo free


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

like this:
*







*


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sparco rims? i wanna seeeeee


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> sparco rims? i wanna seeeeee













Similar to these , I imagine. Want the link? HERE


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Is this what the wheels look like?


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

...........


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry guys....since there really aren't any pictures here to be seen. Thread Closed.


----------

